# Sightreading practice?



## madvillainy

Hi, I'm fairly new to playing classical music, and piano in general (I only started about 2 years ago,) and my main focus has been on jazz since I started. Lately I've been trying to delve a bit into the classical realm, and I've found that I'm just an atrocious sight reader, and just reader in general.

I was wondering if you guys had any recommendations of plentiful, easy material that I could use to practice my sightreading. Preferably something that escalates in difficulty a bit as it goes on? I'd love to hear what you guys come up with.

Thanks!


----------



## Novelette

Honestly, Schumann's Album für die Jugend, Op. 68 is excellent practice for sight reading.

None of these pieces is particularly difficult to play, although some might be a bit intimidating at first glance. They begin simply and increase in difficulty. They cover many essential aspects of necessary technique and are often beautifully lyrical.

Another thing about Schumann is that his scoring can be undecipherable, as he delighted in wild syncopation and complicated rhythms and harmonies. By gaining experience sight reading Schumann's music, you will find that many other composers' works are joyfully easy to sight read by comparison.


----------

